# Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack



## vermesser (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neulich mal über ne alte Angelzeitung gestolpert, in der behauptet wurde, daß Vorfächer ohne Perlen usw. sogar besser fangen als mit...wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Bisher hatte ich immer Leuchtperlen usw. drauf...aber fangen die Dinger nun Fische oder Angler?


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Jeder der an sein Vorfach glaubt der fängt auch Fisch. Mit Perlen oder ohne ist ne reine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Also haben die Perlen außer vielleicht ner kleinen, leuchtenden im Prinzip keinen Zweck und fangen eher Angler als Fisch...und die ganzen schönen vielen Perlen erhöhen einfach den Widerstand beim  Werfen?


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Nur soviel von mir,manchmal ist weniger mehr.:q


----------



## Mefospezialist (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Bei auflandigem Wind mit guter Welle richtung Strand habe ich immer super Fangergebnisse mit einer ganz einfachen Montage gehabt. 150gr-180gr Sargblei auf die Schlagschnur, Perle zum Knotenschutz, Karabinerwirbel und dann ein einfaches Fertigvorfach also ein Einfachhaken an Vorfachschnur gebunden mit ner Schlaufe am Ende eingehängt und los geht es.
Ganz einfach und super fängig!

Ein Kollege fischte direkt nebenan mit Endbleimontagen (1xWishbone fest mit rot/gelben Perlen und 1 Lift-Vorfach mit grünleuchtender Lil Corky) und fing bei weitem nicht so gut wie ich.

Fänge: Ich 16 Dorsch 2 Plattfisch
Kollege 3Dorsch 1 Plattfisch

Was ich jedoch feststellen konnte ist das mein Kollege besser mit den Endbleimontagen fängt wenn ablandiger Wind vorherrscht. Das liegt aber dann wie ich denke eher an der Wurfweite denn mit geclippten Vorfächern wirft man eben weiter.

Bei ablandigen Winden fische aber auch ich mittlerweile mit Endbleimontagen weil alles andere keinen Sinn macht.


Gruß David


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Moin, ob mit oder ob mit ohne ist abhängig vom Zielfisch und vom Wetter. Vorfächer für Aale haben keine Perlen, nur Wirbel mit Karabiner.
Vorfächer für Plattfisch und Dorsch sollten wenigstens eine große Auftriebsperle an der oberen Mundschnur besitzen. Ich binde mir dafür auftreibende Tuben auf Ohrstäbchen. Eine pro Montage reicht, doch sie muß schweben. Nicht einfach eine große Perle antüdeln!

Das ganze Perlenzeug an den fertigen Vorfächern ist dagegen fürs Bruttosozialprodukt. Oder zum Basteln. Manche Vorfächer sind ergiebiger und billiger als diese Perlentütchen mit 5 Exemplaren einer Sorte.


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, ob mit oder ob mit ohne ist abhängig vom Zielfisch und vom Wetter. Vorfächer für Aale haben keine Perlen, nur Wirbel mit Karabiner.
> Vorfächer für Plattfisch und Dorsch sollten wenigstens eine große Auftriebsperle an der oberen Mundschnur besitzen. Ich binde mir dafür auftreibende Tuben auf Ohrstäbchen. Eine pro Montage reicht, doch sie muß schweben. Nicht einfach eine große Perle antüdeln!
> 
> Das ganze Perlenzeug an den fertigen Vorfächern ist dagegen fürs Bruttosozialprodukt. Oder zum Basteln. Manche Vorfächer sind ergiebiger und billiger als diese Perlentütchen mit 5 Exemplaren einer Sorte.



Kannst Du das mit dem Ohrstäbchen mal näher beschreiben oder mit einem Bild zeigen?

Und was Aale in der Ostsee betrifft...wie wo und womit lohnt sich das? Watt- oder Tauwurm? Und fischt man da nicht lieber mit ner normalen Durchlaufmontage??

Ich entnehme also aus diesem Thread, daß der ganze Schrott am Vorfach meistens eher Angler als Fische fängt...und eher den Luftwiderstand beim Werfen erhöht, anstatt Fische zu fangen? Ab und an ne Auftriebsperle und gut ist...richtig?


----------



## brandungsfighter (1. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Meiner Meinung nach muss man mit der Zeit seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen! Man muss ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln , zu welchem Vorfach mit welchen Perlen man greift!
Es kommt immer darauf an welches Wetter, Windstärke, Himmel und Windrichtung man hat, danach werden die Perlen und Systeme ausgesucht!

Wenn man genügend Erfahrungen hat wird man mit Perlen deutlich mehr fangen als ohne, aber bevor man die falsche wählt sollte man vielleicht liebe ohne fischen!


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Ich angel schon ne Weile in der Brandung und von Seebrücken...bisher immer mit Perlen..meistens diese nachleutenden und leutroten...meine Frage zielte darauf, ob die was bringen oder nicht...möchte mir nämlich wieder ein paar neue Vorfächer binden und überlege, mir die Perlen zu sparen oder nur noch sehr sparsam einzusetzen...weniger Klimbim, weniger Luftwiderstand...einfach nur Schnur, Haken, Clip und gut is...


----------



## degl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Ich schätze mal, dazu brauchts einige "Vergleichsangeln", wo allerdings oft die Bedingungen am Wasser nicht vergleichbar sind

Ich kenne Angler, die auf Perlen und anderes "Getüddel" vezichten und sehr gute Brandiangler sind

gruß degl


----------



## Rosi (1. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Moin, nachleuchtende Perlen fangen auf jeden Fall den Angler. Die sind phosphorisierend und im kalten Wasser leuchten sie max 2 Minuten. Das Material gibt es auch für Heringspaternoster oder als wabbligenTintenfisch und zum Fliegen binden. Beim Heringsangeln stehen die Angler damit unter einer Laterne und halten ihre Montage dauernd hoch.

Bild von einer Brandungstube, ich bekomme das Bild leider nicht kleiner. Das Material ist schwimmend, daher geht ein Haken mit Wurm auch nicht unter.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Also ich angel auch schon ein paar Jahre in der Brandung ich baue alle meine Vorfächer selber und hab zu Anfang viel experimentiert unter anderem auch mit Spinnerblättchen verschiedenen Perlen und auch Systeme ohne Perlen .Ich habe einmal eine Rute mit u eine ohne gefischt weil ich das selbe wissen wollte .An der ohne Perlen hatte ich 1 Dorsch während ich an der mit Perlen  7 Dorsche und 2 Platte hatte hab dann  umgebaut und dann hats an beiden geknallt für mich ein klares Ergebnis.Auf dem Foto sind meine Fav. eine nachtleuchtende Auftriebskugel und Zwei Perlmutperlen auf die scheinen besonders die Platten zu stehen.mehr glaube ich muss nicht  dran sein die Tannebäume die im Laden angeboten werden denke ich machen wenig sinn und fangen auch nicht mehr Fisch und kosten nur die vieleicht entscheidenen  Wurfmeter.


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Können wir uns allgemein darauf einigen, daß ein dezenter Perlenschmuck vielleicht noch Sinn macht...aber diese Tannenbäume völliger Quatsch sind?

Ein bissel Glitzern mag ja noch Sinn machen oder ein dezentes Leuchten...aber ob die Perle nun blau, rosa, lila oder was es noch alles gibt ist, ist dem Fisch doch Latte...zumal man im Dunklen in der Brandung angelt.


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

@ Rosi: Diese Brandungstuben sehen gut aus. Bindest Du die selber? Oder gibts vergleichbares käuflich zu erwerben?

Einzig der Luftwiderstand beim Werfen dürfte Perlen noch übertreffen, oder?


----------



## Rosi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

Hi, die binde ich mir selber, was ganz einfach ist und auch mit Nähgarn geht. An jeder Montage ist nur eine dran, immer an der oberen Mundschnur.  Ich hab sie mir aus Verzweiflung gebunden, weil Eisele diese Drehperle von 1cm Durchmesser nicht mehr herstellt. Die Dinger waren Klasse, weil sie auch genug Auftrieb hatten um einen Watti hoch zu halten. Leider sind sie aus dem Programm genommen worden. Die Tuben sind auch nur 1cm lang und schwimmen noch besser. Vielleicht sind sie sogar leichter, was aber sicher keine Meter Wurfweite ausmacht. 

Im letzten Jahr war ich mit den Brandungsmontagen oft vom Boot aus unterwegs, weil es in Brandungsangelnähe kaum Dorsche gab. Fette Flundern ließen sich damit anlocken.

Die Perlen vom Schlechtwetterangler haben auch eine super Lockwirkung auf Plattfisch, blos sie treiben nicht auf.


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer ohne Schnickschnack*

So, ehe ich es wieder vergesse: Hab das jetzt zweimal getestet, mit und ohne Perlen...und zwar im Seekanal in Rostock. Ergebnis...eine einfache Durchlaufmontage mit einer Auftriebsperle reicht völlig...am besten hab ich mit einem "durchlaufendem Liftsystem" mit einer einzigen leuchtenden Perle gefangen...wirft sich zwar bescheiden und lässt noch Raum für Verbesserungen bezüglich der Wurfweite...aber grundsätzlich ist das ganze Klimbim wohl großteils unnötig.


----------

